

Ask HN: Recommended "read-later" service? - hnthrowaway321

Like Readability, Instapaper, etc. Please mention your experiences (pros/cons) or link to previous discussion on HN.
======
aiurtourist
Instapaper is fantastic.

• The "Read Later" bookmarklet is handy and even works inside Google Reader.
(You're using <http://fulltextrssfeed.com/> for your feeds, right?)

• The Instapaper iOS client is amazong on iPad. Reading is nice and, if you
share via email or EverNote, it queues up email if you're offline.

• ReadNow is a $5 client for Mac which looks as nice as the iOS client and has
the same feature set and lots of keyboard shortcuts. The only cons are that
images aren't saved for offline reading and sending links sometimes fails
silently.

• EverPaper (~$5 or so) is a decent client for Android.

------
maguay
If you have an iPad, the latest Instapaper app is just about the best read
later experience I could think of. The only thing about Instapaper I don't
100% like is that it can't consolidate multi-page articles automatically. So,
for long-form articles that don't have a print or single-page view, I keep the
Readability "Read Now" bookmarklet. It combines everything to one page, and
then when I hit the Instapaper Read Later bookmarklet, the consolidated view
is saved to my Instapaper library. Voila!

------
amwelles
I've used Instapaper for several years, and I've always found that it works
really well. I have a Kobo eReader, and I use the ePub function to read them
at my leisure. I've never tried any of the others, simply because I've never
felt they had anything more to offer.

------
a_a_r_o_n
I sometimes like "no app."

Email the link to yourself. Works best with an IMAP mail provider, but works
regardless.

------
hng
Instapaper "just works" for me, kindle support is awesome.

Readibility has the nicer "readibility" function ;)

------
hnthrowaway321
Thanks to all the people who replied / will reply. Will check out the options
mentioned.

------
rman666
Evernote's Clearly is quite nice, too.

------
jemeshsu
I just use Safari's Reading List.

------
bmelton
Instapaper[1] _is_ fantastic, and I love it, and it is likely to be the
popular recommendation.

That said, I also like the "Send to Kindle" chrome plugin for reading things
on my Kindle.

[1] - <http://www.instapaper.com/> [2] -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ipkfnchcgalnafehpg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ipkfnchcgalnafehpglfbommidgmalan)

